# Any one in South Carolina?



## PixelPerfect

I'm looking to move to South Carolina after school here in Boston!
(I HATE SNOW)
but i need to find out what the photography life is like out there!
So i thought what better way to find out than to ask some locals?
:hail: Thanks!


----------



## PixelPerfect

::bump::


----------



## PixelPerfect

theres got to be someone?????


----------



## charlestongirl

I just left South Carolina.  Depends on what part you are going to?  I used to live in Charleston, lots to see... beaches, historic downtown.  I missed the mountains and nature though.  Sure there's nature near, but not the kind I'm used to... I like nature that you don't have to pay to see!


----------



## PixelPerfect

ha i agree with the not paying for nature idea.
I grew up on 75 acres!

I've been hearing charleston is a really good place, a lot of industry 
( products )

and a HELL of a lot cheaper than boston ( i pay 1100 for 2 bd nothing incl.)
and nicer people
( can pretty much find that anywhere else )


mabye its a go for next june


----------



## charlestongirl

The people in downtown Charleston are so nice! Sometimes North Charleston wasn't like that.... Summerville has great people too. Mt Pleasant is another place to check out. There's several area beaches you can go to, but downtown Charleston, I could take photos there forever, there's always so much in the architecture and the details and so many historic homes and small gardens. 
Beaufort and Hunting Island is nice too. Hunting Island has the only lighthouse in S.C. that you can actually go inside, and up to the top. It's a nice beach too. Edisto is nice too. You got Folly, Isle of Palms, and Kiawah as well. I think they are all nicer and less toursity than Myrtle.
Oh and don't forget the plantations.... But once again everything costs admission. The most expensive plantation, Middleton... it's 25 dollars a person! The others are around 14 dollars a person. Lots of attractions are priced about that much. Least the beaches are free.


----------



## PixelPerfect

What about photography Jobs though.
I want to be able to start out assisting or editing for someone, or even mabye an advertising firm, art stuidos...
news paper jobs and such


----------



## charlestongirl

I don't know, when I was attending school there, EVERYONE wanted those types of jobs. Hard to get unless you know someone. Visual Arts thrive in Charleston, but getting a job in that scene is next to impossible, least from the point of view of my school, and everyone I knew.  My teachers had all worked in the business and would tell you that you were dreaming if you thought you could just wake up and get a job like that.  You have to be pretty damn good because there's stiff competition, and a LOT of it.  Now advertising I'm not as sure of, and the newspaper might have something you could look into.  If you can do internships, I know those popped up from time to time as well.

Once in awhile a job would come up in the newspaper but experience was required. I'd probably just try to talk to everyone you can and create a portfolio and hope for the best. You never know, if you got what it takes you could do it!


----------



## PixelPerfect

Thanks!


----------



## sthvtsh

My mom wants to move to north carolina. o_o


----------



## dinodan

I'm in Charleston!


----------



## Pirate

My daughter lives just outside of Charleston and I got on a website with many local photographers that is a great reference with lots of local knowledge. Try this www.scphotogs.com it should be a great help. Keep us informed as I travel to Charleston 2, 3x's a year to shoot.


----------



## smcaskil

I live in Lancaster, SC which is close to Rock Hill, SC and Charlotte, NC.

Charleston is a lovely town, with tons of history and things to constantly photograph.  You are also close to Savannah, which is another historic location.  Being on the coast also affords you the beach and ocean pictures as well.

One of the hindrances to finding photography jobs is the fact that the Savannah College of Art and Design (SCAD) is right there, and a lot of folks already know people from there and they are able to line up jobs while still in school.

You can check out the Greenville / Spartanburg area.  I don't know what they have as far as jobs, but you might find something there.  You can also check in Columbia, SC or move up to this area and look in Charlotte, NC. They don't get snow either!  LOL


----------



## FrimpyEIBW

I live on Hilton Head Island...for the next few months anyway.


----------



## Travisj

Just outside of Hilton Head Island.


----------



## chrisbrown

I live in Rock Hill, SC. Just south of Charlotte, NC. Very lovely city.


----------



## smcaskil

chrisbrown said:


> I live in Rock Hill, SC. Just south of Charlotte, NC. Very lovely city.




Hello there neighbor!


----------



## The Phototron

I live in New York, should I be posting here? :>


----------



## iriairi

Wow. I am in Rock Hill too. The area is a good base in my opinion for a decent amount of nature photography. It is easy to make day trips to mountains our beach. There are also a great number of events in Charlotte in you like people/cityscape photograpy. I am a hobbiest though and am not sure if it is great if you are looking for work in the field. Not even sure if the original poster is still looking in the area...


----------



## SCguy

I'm in Barnwell, SC. Home of the Savannah River Site nuclear power plant. 

RD


----------



## ChickenFriedRyce

I live in Charlotte, just north of Fort Mill and Rock Hill in South Carolina. Wonderful places to see. There is a drought down here though so the lake pictures aren't too pretty.

The Catawba got hit badly by the drought and it went down like 3 feet!


----------



## SCguy

The drought it pretty bad down here as well. The Savannah River at Augusta at full stage is like 21 ft. Right now it is at 3.9 ft.

RD


----------



## smcaskil

Not sure if anyone is interested, but if you are in the area, there is a bald eagle nest at Landsford Canal.  I was there yesterday and saw two bald eagles fly by.  Hopefully they are the owner's of the nest and will be there in the coming weeks.

Landsford Canal is on Highway 21, south of Rock Hill as you head for Fort Lawn / Lancaster.

If you want more specific directions, just ask.


----------



## Rhys

I'm in Columbia, SC.


----------



## easily_amused

smcaskil said:


> Not sure if anyone is interested, but if you are in the area, there is a bald eagle nest at Landsford Canal.  I was there yesterday and saw two bald eagles fly by.  Hopefully they are the owner's of the nest and will be there in the coming weeks.
> 
> Landsford Canal is on Highway 21, south of Rock Hill as you head for Fort Lawn / Lancaster.
> 
> If you want more specific directions, just ask.




That sounds so awesome!  Have you been to the raptor center in Huntersville?  They have bald eagles as well as other birds of prey.  They have all been injured and are unable to return to the wild.  

I wonder if the eagles you saw are connected to the raptor center.


----------



## smcaskil

I have been to the Carolina Raptor Center that is in Latta Plantation.  All of those eagles are unable to leave, though they have bred and the young eagles were released, so maybe these eagles at Landsford are some of their children.


----------



## easily_amused

It is possible.  My daughter loves it there.  She calls the bigger birds turkeys, lol.

Did you know they have a photo event soon?  I'd have to find the flier again for details, but you can go and take pics of the birds. 

I'd love to go, but it is $90.00.  Ouch.


----------



## Vanessa

smcaskil said:


> I live in Lancaster, SC which is close to *Rock Hill*, SC and Charlotte, NC.
> 
> LOL



I'm in Rock Hill! 

I love it here.  I grew up on a farm in (extreme) northern new york, and Rock Hill is awesome.


----------



## Vanessa

chrisbrown said:


> I live in Rock Hill, SC. Just south of Charlotte, NC. Very lovely city.



good to see another rockhillian!


----------



## Vanessa

iriairi said:


> Wow. I am in Rock Hill too. The area is a good base in my opinion for a decent amount of nature photography. It is easy to make day trips to mountains our beach. There are also a great number of events in Charlotte in you like people/cityscape photograpy. I am a hobbiest though and am not sure if it is great if you are looking for work in the field. Not even sure if the original poster is still looking in the area...




 Hello to you too.


----------



## bblaine

im in myrtle beach.  it sucks here.  there are some nice places to take pictures though.


----------



## Patrish

I just joined the forum and found this string in a Myrtle Beach search. We live in the County, south of Myrtle Beach and about 3 miles north of Surfside Beach.  My husband and I have been living here 11 years, and I absolutely LOVE the beach as well as this area.


----------



## JTown

Greenville here moved here from Springfield, MA have been here about 9 years now but just getting into photography


----------



## SilverAWD

Columbia, SC.


----------



## malkav41

I'm located in Walhalla, near the GA, and NC border. Been here for almost 4 years, and got back into photography about a year later.


----------



## Lwing

I live near Columbia.

I love living in this state.  There is adventure everywhere. 

There is soooo much to capture with a camera, ... wildlife, rivers and lakes, mountains and seashore, ... and Carolina girls!!!!


----------



## Morpheuss

I am in Sumter, SC about an hour and a half east of Columbia and about 2 hours from Myrtle beach and about 2 hours from Charleston. Right now though I am deployed to Afghanistan but will be returning to South carolina sometime in October.


----------



## FSowers

Aiken SC here, it's about 5 miles from Augusta GA.


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design

charleston, myrtle beach - the coast
*columbia - central*
greenville - west
*charlotte area - north*

these are the spots with more opportunity; the most in bold.  cheers!


----------

